# Sea france



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Just looking to book a ferry from dover to calais on 13/06/2008 to return on 27/06/2008 and got a quote of £100 but when I put the discount word in the quote came back at £134! am I doing something wrong or does the web site not reconise the discount ,confused ,thats me


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is definitely some problem.

I've just put my own mh information in for your sailing dates and used 8am for the time.
Without the discount code I got a return for £90.00 (£50 out, £40 in)
It automatically gave me Freedom fares which are usually the most expensive.
However the Saver and the Amendable fares in the table were both more expensive.

Using the code put up the price to £130 plus

Most odd. I cannot explain it.


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Good, its not just me then.do you think £100 is a good price? ,i did especially for june.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

that is really weird. The train for those dates come to £122.00, which is cheaper then seafrance or P&O.
Don't really know why it is so expensive for those dates as the kids are in school.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

yellowdog said:


> Good, its not just me then.do you think £100 is a good price? ,i did especially for june.


I haven't got last years figures in front of me but I'm pretty certain thet we paid about £100 for Freedom fares this June (2007).
I think that's a good price for the added flexibility.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We booked three trips on SeaFrance last year - Easter, Whitsun and summer (end July) - each time we paid £60-odd with MHF discount.

Gerald


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> We booked three trips on SeaFrance last year - Easter, Whitsun and summer (end July) - each time we paid £60-odd with MHF discount.
> 
> Gerald


Gerald

Would they be Saver, Amendable or Freedom fares.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Would they be Saver, Amendable or Freedom fares.


Don't know  They would be the fares with the smallest numbers after the £ sign :wink:

Gerald


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I'll make a guess and say they were probably Saver fares then.

Booking Terms & Conditions

*Saver fares Fare* - £10.00 Modification Fees (and possibly an excess) apply each time you amend the date or time of your journey. 100% Cancellation Fee applies.

*Amendable Fare* - Gives you cheaper flexibility and a reduced cancellation fee - you can change your booking for a £5 Modification Fee each time you amend the date or time of your journey. You will be charged if any excess is due - this excess will be any difference between the original price of the booking and the price of the new selected sailing. If for any reason you have to cancel up to 24 hours prior to departure you will only be charged a £30 Cancellation Fee. Don't leave it too late as, after this, it increases to 100% of the ticket price.

*Freedom Fare* - Our most flexible fare - this ticket is ideal if your travel plans are likely to change.There is No Modification Fee no matter how many times you change your ticket - You will only be charged if any excess fare is due - this will be the difference between the original price of the booking and the price of the new selected sailing. If for any reason you have to cancel up to 24 hours prior to departure there will be No Cancellation Fee. However, don't leave until after the date of travel as you will then be charged 100% of the ticket value.

Please note, fares quoted are only valid at the time of enquiry.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

autostratus said:


> I'll make a guess and say they were probably Saver fares then.


Probably, although we did change two of them (both return journeys) - one cost us £15, the other cost us nothing to change.

I've just done a check on :: A Ferry To :: - comparitive prices for a 4 week holiday next summer (school holidays, out and return at the weekend, no discounts applied) comes out at:

£141 Norfolkline
£159 SeaFrance 
£175 P&O 
£211.59 Eurotunnel (don't forget the 59p :roll: )
£345 LD Lines (Portsmouth - Le Havre)

Gerald


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> yellowdog said:
> 
> 
> > Good, its not just me then.do you think £100 is a good price? ,i did especially for june.
> ...


We paid £91 freedom fare out 10.15am in beginning of august back similar time in mid September last year.That was with a 10% disc but not Mfacts.

Motorhomer


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I managed to get a weeks return at the end of August for £54.00 with P&O. I booked it at the beginning of August. There is a discount link which will give you prices for the next 3 months. It is sometimes cheaper then Seafrance with the MHF discount.
It is incredibly long, sorry

:: click here ::

_Mod edit: used URL link feature to reduce size of link_

It gives you the code already in the discount box.

Hope this helps.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

who ever reduced my size or link size, thank you as I don't know how to do that. ( I wished it was as easy with my size !!  )


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Maddie

'Twas I *bows* :wink: 

When you want to insert a link into your post, click on the weblink button (it looks like a globe with a chain link beneath it) which is one of the buttons above the text entry box.

You should get a popup window (you need to allow popups from motorhomefacts), into which you paste the long URL (web address); click OK; then another window pops up, into which you type the shortened version (e.g. "click here"). Click on OK. Job's a goodun.

One thing to watch is that it usually sticks it at the end of the post, which is OK if you're doing it as you type the post, but confusing if you're editing a previous posting.

Gerald


----------



## stoddy (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi I have just traveled to France with our camper with Seafrance and it cost me £24.00 and we are returning in early December for £30.00 so it can be achieved you just have to keep going back and again and again until you get what you want, oh the cheapest I've was with Norfolk Line and the cost? £19.00 one way
Just keep at it and GOOD LUCK


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Stoddy, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

Thanks for the post. I think you're right - persistence is important :wink: 

Gerald


----------

